
Connecting Museums, Art, and People - victorvel
http://deframeart.com
======
victorvel
DeFrame is the first universal app/platform for Art Galleries and Museums.

DeFrame provides Art Museums a platform via a Software as a Service model,
where they can gather analytics including the path people take in their
galleries, generating a heat map of the visitor interactions.

